

Ask HN: How do you customize TextMate? - marcamillion

I recently got a macbook pro, and got TextMate. Will be doing some RoR development, and am a little disappointed by the stock display styles that come built-in with TextMate.<p>I noticed that the theme I always see in code snippets all over the web, typically dark/black background with pastel color fonts (e.g. the one on http://www.macruby.org/  right now) are not installed by default.<p>The Sunburst theme is the closest I have seen, but it doesn't quite hit home.<p>Firstly, does anyone know where I can get that TextMate theme that is so popular ?<p>Secondly, what other suggestions do you guys have for good themes that are easy on the eyes?<p>P.S. I know I can customize it manually, but that's a pain to do.<p>Please help.
======
yan
I think the TextMate theme that's popular in webcasts is Vibrant Ink:
[http://alternateidea.com/blog/articles/2006/01/03/textmate-v...](http://alternateidea.com/blog/articles/2006/01/03/textmate-
vibrant-ink-theme-and-prototype-bundle)

I use a clone of it for vim called Vivid Chalk:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1891>

------
mgrouchy
There are a bunch of free TextMate themes here
<http://wiki.macromates.com/Themes/UserSubmittedThemes>

assuming the theme that yan linked isn't the one you are looking for.

------
Janteh
You can get the one Ryan Bates uses in his railscasts here
<http://github.com/ryanb/textmate-themes>

------
marcamillion
Thanks Yan & Mgrouchy.

The one that Yan posted was exactly what I was looking for, but I will
definitely continue looking through those UserSubmittedThemse that you posted
mgrouchy.

